# Bachmann GP 40 -- Removing Shell ???



## dpo-dxb (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a Bachmann digital commander DCC set which comes with the GP 40 and F7. been happy with them so far. Bit noisy but run well. Thinking of putting in sound. (MRC or Digitrax). Opened the F7 which was easy enough - to get an idea of how the speaker will fit etc. Unable to figure out how to safely open the GP 40 as there are no screws on the base and I'm not able to make out any points where the casing snap-locks.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## dpo-dxb (Oct 1, 2011)

*small correction*

Sorry folks - I actually have the Bachmann Santa Fe GP 40. Still getting nowhere with trying to pry off the body.

:-(


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I moved your posts over to a new thread ... hoping you'll get better feedback there.

TJ


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Gp40*

Here is a link with a few pics, if you remove the fuel tank
you will find a couple of screws under it.

http://mantrasoftware.net/gallery/tutorials/installing-a-decoder-bachmann-santa-fe-gp40/


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

as oldsmokey said....to pry up the tank put a small flathead under the ends of the tank and pry up to expose the screws that hold the shell on.


----------



## dpo-dxb (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks ! Actually stumbled upon another thread where someone had the exact same problem. The Bachmann exploded view unfortunately does not show the 2 screws under the fuel tank - and the tank can be a bummer to get loose.

Anyways got that out, regressed and lubed moving parts. Also trying to figure out how/where I can get sound fitted. Since I'm already DCC equipped, I'm thinking of an MRC sound only type decoder where you only need to solder 2 wires. Tough one is where to fit the speaker ?? Was kinda thinking maybe I'd try one or two N Scale speakers ( 10 - 12 mm dia or oval ) which should fit in the GP 40 narrow section.

Any ideas/ suggestions ?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have installed sound into a SD40-2 with Tsunami.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603
That should help with your install. I am currently finishing up the SD40-2 engine do to some faulty ditch lights which is why it is not finished yet.


----------

